# Angeln in Holland



## Timo581 (3. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen...Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe bitte...Ich war jetzt schon ein paar mal zum polder angeln in holland  ( grenznah zu nrw ) und nie habe ich auch nur einen Kontakt zu einem Fisch gehabt...Ich habe alles probiert...Blinker ,wobbler,Spinner ,spinnerbaits...alle Farben und grössen...Die Gewässer sind perfekt für hechte...Man sagt ja auch das welche da sind...mach ich was falsch?...Ist da wirklich Fisch?...Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ?!?...Vielen Dank und petri heil 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## shafty262 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Zu welcher Jahreszeit warste denn drüben?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Timo581 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Ab Herbst...Und gestern...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco84 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Moin Moin. Also in den Poldern ist definitiv Hecht zu finden. 
Leider kursiert nur manchmal das Gerücht das einem in Holland die 
Hechte " in den Kescher springen" ! Das ist meist nicht so. Leider ;-). 
Natürlich kann es auch im Winter mal mit kunstködern klappen. Meiner Erfahrung nach dann aber eher mlt langsam geführten knapp über Grund. 
Am besten ist mMn. der Tote köderfisch um diese Jahreszeit. 
Such dir beruhigte Bereiche , Brückenpfeiler, etc.  Das sind oft gute Stellen um den köfi abzulegen. 
Snoeken is zoeken sagen die Holländer ! 
Gruß Bronco


----------



## krauthi7 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

darf man fragen in welcher region du polder angelst ?


----------



## Ulli3D (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Polder grenznah NRW?


----------



## Timo581 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Schon okay...
Ich war vor 2-3 Monaten so ziemlich ganz an der Küste von holland...Ort weiß ich leider nicht mehr...In der nähe vom ijselmeer...Und gestern war ich in nijmegen in den poldern  und an so einem staubecken der waal... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zorra (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Grenznah kenne ich nur Beeken...da gibt es genung Hecht...Polder kenne ich nur ab Utrecht..zuid-Nord Holland und Friesland.
gr.zorra


----------



## krauthi7 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

in nijmegen gibts polder ? 

rund ums ijselmeer gibts sehr viele gute polder mit sehr gutem hechtbestand 
aber auch dort heist es meter machen und arbeiten 

wünsche viel glück


----------



## Steph75 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Kenne mich in den Bereichen nicht aus, aber in den Bereichen in denen wir angeln, suchen wir im Winter immer nach kleinen Häfen. Idealerweise nach Endstücken, an denen die Gräben tot laufen. Wenn dort auch noch holländische Stipper sitzen, ist das eigentlich ne Bank zum hechtangeln. Hin und wieder geht auch noch mal einer auf Gummi oder wobbler , aber deutlich besser zu dieser Jahreszeit funzt das Angeln mit stint, Sardine, Hering oder Makrele. Diese stinker schön abgelegt an den Stegen oder Brückenpfeilern, und dann klappt das auch mit dem Hecht.


----------



## KxKx2 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Ich versteh nicht , das alle zum Angeln nach Holland fahren;+
 Gibt es nicht genug Raubfische in Deutschland#c

 Die Hechte müssen doch sowieso zurückgesetzt werden:q

 Gruß, Klaus


----------



## Timo581 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Hallo...Musst du auch nicht verstehen...
Erkläre ich dir aber trotzdem gerne...
In unserer Region nrw gibt es keine guten hechtgewässer in meiner Gegend...Da ich aber sehr grenznah wohne und den Vispass besitze liegt es nahe mal nach Holland zu fahren...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## KxKx2 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

In NRW gibt es keine Hechte? Komisch, das ich bei meinem Schwager in Dorsten, Hechte und Zander gefangen habe. Den besten Köder habt ihr ja massenreich- Grundel#6
Mir wäre das Geld zu schade, um nach Holland zu fahren, um die Hechte nur wieder zurück zusetzen|wavey:


----------



## Timo581 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

In dorsten?
Da kenne ich ein Gewässer...Und die hechte dort sind nicht gerade die größten...
Und zurüsetzen würde ich ohnehin jeden hecht da ich keine Verwendung dafür habe...


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco84 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht , das alle zum Angeln nach Holland fahren;+
> Gibt es nicht genug Raubfische in Deutschland#c
> 
> Die Hechte müssen doch sowieso zurückgesetzt werden:q
> ...




Das ist nicht richtig. Auch in Holland gibt es Gewässer wo man Hechte nicht zurücksetzen muss wenn sie das Mindestmaß erreicht haben. 
Es wird natürlich trotzdem gerne gesehen den Gefangenen Fisch schonend zurück zu setzen. 
Aber Pflicht ist das längst nicht überall.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> In NRW gibt es keine Hechte? Komisch, das ich bei meinem Schwager in Dorsten, Hechte und Zander gefangen habe. Den besten Köder habt ihr ja massenreich- Grundel#6
> Mir wäre das Geld zu schade, um nach Holland zu fahren, um die Hechte nur wieder zurück zusetzen|wavey:



Wenn es Dir ums Geld geht, dann fahr bitte in den nächsten Supermarkt und hol Dir da den Fisch. Ist in der Regel günstiger und du verschonst uns mit deiner "es muss sich lohnen Mentalität". Übrigens hat der Threadsteller ein Frage über Holland gestellt und nicht wo man in der Nähe von Dorsten am besten 60er Hecht für den Topf knüppeln kann.

Leider kann ich dem Threadsteller im Grenzgebiet von Holland nicht weiterhelfen. Bei meinem letzten Hollandtrip 28-30.12 waren die Hechte sehr passiv unterwegs und gingen am besten auf super langsam gefaulenzte Shads am leichten Kopf.


----------



## KxKx2 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Blechinfettseb, wehalb gehst du denn fischen?
Nur um einen Kapitalen zu fangen, dann mit den Fisch in die Kamera grinsen und ablichten lassen, zuletzt noch ein kleines Küsschen geben und  dann wieder schwimmen lassen#q


----------



## Steph75 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

@koko. Ich meine das ich neulich irgendeinen Beitrag von dir gelesen habe, wo du dich darüber beklagt hast, das in deinem Heimatverein das Angeln keinen Spaß mehr machen würde, da der Fischbestand so schlecht sei. Jetzt überlege mal, wo das dran liegen könnte. Ich fahre nämlich genau aus dem Grund nach Holland rüber, da es mir dort keiner verbieten möchte meine Gefangenen Fische zurückzusetzen


----------



## Blechinfettseb (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Blechinfettseb, wehalb gehst du denn fischen?
> Nur um einen Kapitalen zu fangen, dann mit den Fisch in die Kamera grinsen und ablichten lassen, zuletzt noch ein kleines Küsschen geben und dann wieder schwimmen lassen#q


 
 Ja bei Hecht mach ich genau das! (ohne küssen)
 Und genau deshalb fahr ich gern nach Holland, da es dort fast jeder genauso macht. 
 Und bei Zander und Barsch möchte ich gern entscheiden wann und welchen ich mitnehme ohne mich ggf. strafbar zumachen und dabei noch selektiv und gewässerverträglich entnehmen kann. 

 Und jetzt spam den C&R Thread zu und lass die Leute über Holland reden, denn genau das war das Thema!


----------



## Timo581 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Leute...was ist los?
Des einen "art und weise " ist nicht des anderen "Pflicht "...
Ausser Zander und Thunfisch esse ich keinen Fisch und das ist wohl auch jedem selbst überlassen...
Ich release jeden hecht und andere fische wenn sie überlebensfähig sind...
Entnehme nur maßige Zander und verwerte sie sinnvoll...

Es ist ja traurigerweise in Deutschland so das alles was am haken hängt sofort geschlachtet und mitgenommen wird...
Deswegen "flüchten" viele ja nach Holland...
Da werden die Fische noch mit "Respekt" behandelt...

Ich werde weiter zwischendurch nach Holland fahren und dort auch weiter Fische fangen...
Vorausgesetzt natürlich das dieser thread noch Früchte trägt und vielleicht jemand noch weitere hilfreiche Tipps für mich hat...

In diesem Sinne 

Petri Heil 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Die kalten Tage kommen doch erst... kein Grund sich hier wieder an die Gurgel zu gehen.....

 Solange in D jeder Angeleinsteiger sofort auf Raubfisch los will und entsprechend die Angler sich um die Gewässer prügeln - fliehen eben viele nach Holland.... kann ich leider teils verstehen. Ich nehm auch meine 3-4 Zander im Jahr für die Küche mit ...

 Fakt ist aber, dass viele Gewässer bei uns schon sowas kaum vertragen. Es kommt im Schnitt nicht mehr so viel nach -  wie entnommen wird. Auch beim Releasen gibts Verluste - aber die Chancen sind da immernoch um einiges Höher als beim Abknüppeln.....

 Wenn jmd (was sein recht ist) hier jede Woche seine 2 Zander fängt - okey.... dann will ich mir aber nicht von den selben Leuten nen Vortrag anhören, wenn ich meine Fische selektiere und eben teils zu 100% release.


----------



## zorra (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Gott sei Dank gibt es in NL auch Gewässer wo ein komplettes Entnahme besteht und es werden immer mehr und das ist gut so...die meissten deutschen verstehen es einfach nicht.
gr.zorra


----------



## Timo581 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das die Niederländer ihre Raubfischbestände schonen ist reiner Selbstschutz und keineswegs dazu gedacht den Angler mit Drillfeuden zu beglücken.
> Was viele, die Holland für das anglerische Paradies halten nicht wissen ist, ohne ein hohes Raubfischaufkommen würden die Weißfischbestände dort explodieren und quasi zum Umkippen der Gewässer führen!
> Die flachen, sommerwarmen und fast überall überdüngten Gewässer, sind nämlich prädestiniert dazu.
> Und das die Gewäser , ich nenne diese mal Drecksgräben, umkippen, dass will keiner dort erleben auch nicht der Niederländische Nichtangler!
> ...


Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?????

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Timo581 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Genau so wenig,wie die Beiträge welche vor meinem stehen!
> Wird also umgehend  gelöscht, zumindest der meinige!
> 
> Jürgen


Tatsächlich...Von mir nicht...Macht das der Administrator?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Timo581 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nö, dass kannst du selber.
> Unter deinem Beitrag auf "ändern", dann ein Häkchen, hier ist es ein Punkt wegmachen und dann auf Löschen, fertig?
> Mit diesem Beitrag hier mache ich dies auch, in ein paar Minuten!
> 
> Jürgen


Aha...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berater (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Also sollten wir doch beim Thema bleiben. In Holland geht nach meiner Erfahrung der tote Stint, Hering oder Makrele auf Grund gelegt mit abstand am besten. Spinner und Blinker laufen viel zu schnell. Die Hechte sind träge und inhalieren am liebsten einen auf grund liegende köderfisch


----------



## Berater (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht , das alle zum Angeln nach Holland fahren;+
> Gibt es nicht genug Raubfische in Deutschland#c
> 
> Die Hechte müssen doch sowieso zurückgesetzt werden:q
> ...


 
 Die Hechte müssen nicht zurück gesetzt werden. Das gilt nur für einige Gewässer. Ist aber gern gesehen. In Großefehn kann man natürlich auch Hechte angeln. Geht genauso wie in Holland. Toten Köderfisch an den tiefen Stellen auf Grund ablegen. In Holland geht Stint sehr gut. Hab ich in Ostfriesland noch nicht probiert. Schönes großes Rotauges mindesten 15- 20 cm funxt


----------



## Berater (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*



Bronco84 schrieb:


> Moin Moin. Also in den Poldern ist definitiv Hecht zu finden.
> Leider kursiert nur manchmal das Gerücht das einem in Holland die
> Hechte " in den Kescher springen" ! Das ist meist nicht so. Leider ;-).
> Natürlich kann es auch im Winter mal mit kunstködern klappen. Meiner Erfahrung nach dann aber eher mlt langsam geführten knapp über Grund.
> ...


 
 Genau so ist es. Das Problem ist inzwischen das jeder diese Hotspots kennt und diese Stellen dann oft schon überfischt sind. Hafenbecken sind oft optimal. Leider werden die Hechte aus meiner Erfahrung heraus im Laufe des Spätherbstes bzw Winters im scheuer. Liegt wohl daran,dass die meisten mindestens zweimal gefangen worden sind.


----------



## zorra (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*



Berater schrieb:


> Also sollten wir doch beim Thema bleiben. In Holland geht nach meiner Erfahrung der tote Stint, Hering oder Makrele auf Grund gelegt mit abstand am besten. Spinner und Blinker laufen viel zu schnell. Die Hechte sind träge und inhalieren am liebsten einen auf grund liegende köderfisch


...zuviel M.Koch gesehen oder wat...hättes gesagt die besseren Hechte gehen auf Köfi..dat kauf ich dir ab...wir fangen bis auf starke minus Grade immer mit Kunstköder in den Beeken bei 1m wassertiefe.
gr.zorra


----------



## Timo581 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Geht in roermond vielleicht was ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steph75 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

@ Zorra .... nun hör doch mal auf zu Eseln..... und das gilt auch für alle anderen Stänkerer. Der ts hat eine vernünftige Frage gestellt. Entweder gibt man ne vernünftige Antwort oder man hält den Schnabel. Mag ja sein, das dort wo du angelst, die Hechte auch im Winter mit kukö zu fangen sind. In den meisten ecken ist es aber zurzeit schwierig. Dort funktioniert der Ansitz mit köfi einfach besser. Das hat auch nichts mit Zuviel Matze Koch gucken zu tun, sondern ist Tatsache.....

Wie gesagt, mein Tipp..... toter meeresfisch in Häfen und an Brücken.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Blechinfettseb, wehalb gehst du denn fischen?
> Nur um einen Kapitalen zu fangen, dann mit den Fisch in die Kamera grinsen und ablichten lassen, zuletzt noch ein kleines Küsschen geben und  dann wieder schwimmen lassen#q


Es wäre schön, wenn du dich diesem Thread fernhalten würdest. Hier wurde nach Ratschlägen gefragt und nicht nach deiner Meinung, welche die meisten Niederlande Angler sowieso nicht interessiert, da du dort nicht angelst. Also verstehe ich deinen Verbleib in diesem Thema nicht.



Timo581 schrieb:


> Geht in roermond vielleicht was ?


Hallo Timo,
ein großes Problem der Grenznahen Gewässer - vor allem Roermond und c.o. - ist dort ebenfalls die Überfischung. Zum größten Teil durch Deutsche und Leute, die Fisch mitnehmen. 

Die Angelei in den Niederlanden hat eben in den letzten Jahren einen enormen Hype erlebt, was einerseits toll aber andererseits auch negative Aspekte hat.

Vor allem Anfänger tun sich dann dort schwer. Denn die Niederlande werden als Anglerparadies angepriesen. Das stimmt auch. Aber die Fische springen einem eben nicht an den Haken, wie hier bereits erwähnt worden ist, sondern müssen gefunden werden. Doch wenn man diese gefunden hat, dann hat man die Chance in Mengen zu fangen. 

Der Holland Anfänger - gerade von NRW kommend - wird vermutlich die selben Augen wieder jeder andere Neuling haben. Er sieht spannende Stellen, fährt hin und fängt nichts/wenig. Es waren vermutlich viele vorher dort.

ABER wir haben einen Vorteil in den Niederlanden. Wir können fast überall hin fahren und probieren. Das Land ist voller Gewässer, wir haben die Auswahl und einen guten Bestand. Also heißt es Stellen suchen und Stellen suchen. Auf Stipper achten ist immer eine gute Hilfe und gerne geben diese dir auch Ratschläge, wo du den Snoek findest.

Aber gerade im Winter ist der Kunstköder schwer und erfordert Geduld UND vor allem den richtigen Platz. Der Köderfisch - bevorzugt Stint und Makrele bei mir - sind da meist erfolgreicher. Da muss man dann flexibel sein und schauen, wie die Fische reagieren.

Meine Tipps:
Mehr Stellen befahren. Momentan mit Köderfisch angeln und parallel - abseits vom Spot - mit der Spinnrute LANGSAM die Fische suchen. Bei Spinnern langsam führen. Bei Gummifischen mit Aromen.


----------



## Daserge (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Alles was Bieberpelz schreibt ist genau richtig.

Es ist ein Irrglaube, dass man in Holland überall gut fängt.

Wir fahren jetzt mit ein paar freunden seit Jahren nach Nordholland. Und erst seit 2 jahren haben wir gute Spots gefunden, die so gut wie immer Hechte bringen.

Dafür mussten wir aber lange ausprobieren und suchen.

Ohne Fleiss kein Preis.


----------



## Timo581 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Vielen Dank für die antworten...Auch wenn sie teilweise schon sehr am ursprünglichen Thema vorbei gingen...
Ich werde wohl auf die erfahrenen hier hören und mich trotz des mehraufwandes an zeit und Kilometern weiter im Norden Richtung ijselmeer rum treiben...
Hab da auch schon eine sehr schöne und große Fläche im Köcher...


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seifert (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*



Timo581 schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl auf die erfahrenen hier hören und mich trotz des mehraufwandes an zeit und Kilometern weiter im Norden Richtung ijselmeer rum treiben...



Auch in den Provinzen Utrecht und Zuid-Holland gibt's allerhand erfolgversprechende Poldergraeben. Ausserdem ein paar interessante "Plassen" mit nicht eben mickrigen Hechten. Passt auch von der Entfernung ganz gut.
Petri Heil!!


----------



## Maccu (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Also kann man sagen, dass die NRW-nahe Region in Holland eher überlaufen ist?
Mein Kumpel und ich gucken nämlich auch gerade nach interessanten Angel-gelegenheiten in Holland. Wir finden die Maas und Waal ganz interessant, sind aber aufs Uferangeln beschränkt. Naja und als Familienväter werden wir es auch nicht öfters als fünfmal im Jahr dorthin schaffen. Daher hatten wir zunächst in der Ecke Roermond, Venlo und den kleinen Nebenarmen der Maas geguckt (auf der Karte, wir überlegen noch aus welcher Gegend wir den Vispas kaufen)


----------

